# Températures Mac Pro 2009



## Florian1293 (4 Février 2010)

Voilà une image des infos que me fournit Hadware Monitor (disponible en téléchargement à cette adresse http://www.bresink.de/osx/216202/download.html)

Mon Mac Pro 2009 est un Quad 2.6ghz avec 6Mb de RAM... Est-ce normal les plus de 80 degrés sur les processeurs? 

J'avoue qu'il est allumé depuis plus de 8 heures, je n'ai pas essayé avec un démarrage à froid.

Mais chez vous? Quelle températures?
​




​


----------



## malcbo (4 Février 2010)

Ca me parait bien haut comme températures 

Je suis en général dans les 30-40°C (et apparemment je ne souffre pas du symdrome audio).
Tu écoutais de la musique lorsque tu as constaté ces températures?

Sinon, pour surveiller tes températures (et bien d'autres choses aussi), je te conseille vivement iStat


----------



## Florian1293 (4 Février 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Ca me parait bien haut comme températures
> 
> Je suis en général dans les 30-40°C (et apparemment je ne souffre pas du symdrome audio).
> Tu écoutais de la musique lorsque tu as constaté ces températures?
> ...



iStat m'annonce lui une température de 67°C et oui j'écoutais de la musique... je vais l'éteindre un moment et retenter un essai.

Tu as un Mac Pro 2009? et tu n'es qu'entre 30-40°C?


----------



## malcbo (4 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> iStat m'annonce lui une température de 67°C et oui j'écoutais de la musique... je vais l'éteindre un moment et retenté un essai.
> 
> Tu as un Mac Pro 2009? et tu n'es qu'entre 30-40°C?



Oui, tout à fait (après je dois mentionner que mon Mac Pro est à la cave et qu'en ce moment il y fait plutôt froid).
N'empêche que la lecture de musique sous iTunes ne provoque pas de montée de la température ni d'une surconsommation du CPU (crf la news que j'ai mise en lien)


----------



## Florian1293 (4 Février 2010)

malcbo a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait (après je dois mentionner que mon Mac Pro est à la cave et qu'en ce moment il y fait plutôt froid).
> N'empêche que la lecture de musique sous iTunes ne provoque pas de montée de la température ni d'une surconsommation du CPU (crf la news que j'ai mise en lien)



Mais tu n'utilise que iStat ou également Hardware Monitor?

---------- Post added at 16h46 ---------- Previous post was at 16h31 ----------

Fais à nouveau un essai de démarrage du Mac.... Départ 40°C et se retrouve à nouveau à 80°C mais sans rien faire:-(

Trouvé une solution sur MacRumors. En enlevant AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext dans  /System/Library/Extensions/ la température devient stable.





iTunes pendant 15 minutes et une vidéo en arrière plan, la température ne dépasse pas les 65°C....
​


----------



## wip (4 Février 2010)

J'ai aussi un MacPro 1x2.66 Ghz touché par le problème.

Ce lien de MacRumors (en anglais) résume tout et indique aussi à la fin la solution que Florian indique si dessus.

Malheureusement, il semble qu'il y ai encore une perte de puissance de 10% ainsi qu'une consommation excessive en Watt du CPU. De plus, le réveil de la machine après une mise en veille semble causer problème.

Je vais tester ça ce soir si j'ai le temps.


----------



## Florian1293 (4 Février 2010)

wip a dit:


> J'ai aussi un MacPro 1x2.66 Ghz touché par le problème.
> 
> Ce lien de MacRumors (en anglais) résume tout et indique aussi à la fin la solution que Florian indique si dessus.
> 
> ...




Au moins cela ne monte plus à plus de 80°C... mais il faut dire que je n'avais rien remarqué avant l'article de Mac Génération. Jamais les ventilateurs ne se sont emballés, jamais d'erreur, nada, rien un fonctionnement tout à fait normal.


----------



## wip (4 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Au moins cela ne monte plus à plus de 80°C... mais il faut dire que je n'avais rien remarqué avant l'article de Mac Génération. Jamais les ventilateurs ne se sont emballés, jamais d'erreur, nada, rien un fonctionnement tout à fait normal.


Pareil, à par un crépitement très faible sur la sortie audio en facade (sortie casque).
Cependant, j'avoue que perdre de 10 à 25% de puissance CPU rien que pour écouter de la musique, ça m'ennuie tout de même sérieusement.
Et c'est la même chose lors des transferts FireWire.

Et si c'est la même chose pour toutes les applications qui utilises des sons, je comprends pourquoi les jeux fonctionnent mieux sous windows .

Enfin bon, en hiver, c'est pratique, je mets iTunes en route et je peux couper les radiateurs de mon salon... Mais en été hein ? je fais comment ? :rateau:



Quand à la réactivité d'Apple...


----------



## wip (4 Février 2010)

Voila le résultat de mes tests:

Effectivement, si on ne fait rien après le redémarrage du Macpro, il monte en température tout seul jusqu'à 64° (CPU A heatsink) Occupation CPU: 0%

Dès qu'on lance la moindre application, ça redescend à 40° .

Si on écoute de la musique avec iTunes, ça remonte à 65°. Occupation CPU: 0%

Question température, j'ai essayé Fan control, et même en poussant les ventillos à fond, on reste à 64 :mouais:... Par contre, bonjour le bruit :rateau:

Si je lance une compression H.264 sous Handbrake, la température est de 65° avec ou sans iTunes.
La rapidité de calcul avec ou sans iTunes est la même en H.264 (utilisation 100 es 4 Coeurs du CPU)
Par contre en compression FFmpeg, on perds 30% de rapidité (Utilisation des 4 coeurs du CPU à 42).

J'ai ensuite fais des test CPU avec Xbench.

184 sans Itunes , 142 avec... encore 30%...

J'ai ensuite retiré AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext dans  /System/Library/Extensions/.

J'ai lancé redémarré et lancé XBench: Résulat du test CPU avec iTunes: 162

Plus que 7% de perte, et la température du CPU A heatsink ne dépasse plus 43°.

Il y a effectivement bcp de progrès 

Bon, je pars en raid, @+


----------



## fanou (5 Février 2010)

Hello,
tu peux mettre ton mac en veille apres ça ?
J'ai vu des retours assez négatif, avec kernel panic & co quand on touche au fichier  AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext.
Moi le pire c'est avec eyeTV, je monte à 85°...


----------



## wip (5 Février 2010)

fanou a dit:


> Hello,
> tu peux mettre ton mac en veille apres ça ?
> J'ai vu des retours assez négatif, avec kernel panic & co quand on touche au fichier AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext.
> Moi le pire c'est avec eyeTV, je monte à 85°...


J'ai pas encore essayé la mise en veille.
Pour l'instant, j'ai eu un seul souci de plantage avec VLC lors de la selection de la sortie audio numérique en sortie. Cela a fait planter la lecture puis VLC, et enfin, plus moyen de selectionner la sortie audio numérique même sur le finder.
Cependant, après redémarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Depuis hier soir, moment ou j'ai fait la modif, je n'ai eu aucun KP (je ne coupe pas ma machine la nuit). Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pareil ce week-end.


----------



## Florian1293 (5 Février 2010)

Si j'enlève AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext la mise en veille fonctionne parfaitement...

Pour toute cette histoire ce qui me fait le plus de soucis c'est la température atteinte plus de 80°C c'est énorme. Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un risque avec les composants?

---------- Post added at 17h14 ---------- Previous post was at 16h26 ----------

Nouvelle constatation, j'utilise iTunes la température monte entre 80°C et 90°C dès que j'arrète iTunes la température retombe entre 60°C et 65°C mais très rapidement!!! Moins de 25 secondes....


----------



## SadChief (5 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Si j'enlève AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext la mise en veille fonctionne parfaitement...
> 
> Pour toute cette histoire ce qui me fait le plus de soucis c'est la température atteinte plus de 80°C c'est énorme. Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un risque avec les composants?
> 
> ...



Si, il y a de gros risques quant à la survie des composants - surtout du (des) processeur(s) 
En attendant une vraie solution du problème par Apple, j'utilise smcFanControl, pour lequel j'ai défini les valeurs suivantes:






Dès que je suis en charge avec de gros processus photo, vidéo ou audio (iTunes...), je mets les réglages ci-dessus.
La température du radiateur reste stable à 40°C, la diode de température à 47°C, et la température des processeurs se stabilise à 55°C.
Ce qui rentre parfaitement dans les spécifications Intel (67°C env. max.)
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une solution provisoire - il reste la perte de performances qui peut aller jusqu'à 25% (encodage vidéo, etc).
Par contre, cela protège bien la machine.


----------



## fanou (5 Février 2010)

moi aussi j'utlise smcFanControl...
j'ai passé le boostA à 1258 rpm, ça suffit a plafonner à 60°
Mais ça ne retire pas le 60w en lecture audio....


----------



## Florian1293 (5 Février 2010)

Ok, merci pour l'info concernant smcFanControl que je vais installer immédiatement.


----------



## SadChief (5 Février 2010)

A mon avis il faut attendre un règlement par Apple.
Le matériel est trop cher pour risquer au-delà des solutions vérifiées.
En tout cas, je ne l'ai pas acheté sur un coup de tête, mais parce que j'en avais besoin - comme vous, certainement. Et j'ai l'intention d'en profiter le plus longtemps possible (lire: tant qu'il répondra à mes besoins).
Les 60W de trop, pour l'instant il n'y a pas de solution.
J'espère pourtant que cela ne va pas tarder :hein:


----------



## Florian1293 (5 Février 2010)

Est-ce que quelqu'un à fait une démarche chez Apple?


----------



## SadChief (5 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Ok, merci pour l'info concernant smcFanControl que je vais installer immédiatement.


Et n'oublie pas d'installer aussi Temperature Monitor, qui te donnera des infos très fiables pour les valeurs des différentes températures.


----------



## Florian1293 (5 Février 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Et n'oublie pas d'installer aussi Temperature Monitor, qui te donnera des infos très fiables pour les valeurs des différentes températures.



Voilà, nickel j'ai installé le tout et maintenant la température ne dépasse pas les 67°C avec AC/DC sur itunes Mieux que les plus de 80°C de ce matin.

Par contre il n'y à pas de soucis sous Windows (XP, Vista, 7)? Il s'agit uniquement d'un problème logiciel?


----------



## SadChief (5 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un à fait une démarche chez Apple?



Oui, sur MacRumors.com il existe un groupe de pression qui a fait remonter le problème dans la presse spécialisée. Un des membres est actuellement en pourparlers directs avec Apple executives en GB.
Voir le fil de discussion ici (une cinquantaine de pages quand même), et le post n°1257 (Concorde Rules).
Sur la page 47 du fil tu trouveras des liens qui envoient vers des sites qui en font état.
A commencer avec la 1ère page de macrumors.com (un peu plus bas sur la page).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




Florian1293 a dit:


> Voilà, nickel j'ai installé le tout et maintenant la température ne dépasse pas les 67°C avec AC/DC sur itunes Mieux que les plus de 80°C de ce matin.
> 
> Par contre il n'y à pas de soucis sous Windows (XP, Vista, 7)? Il s'agit uniquement d'un problème logiciel?


Attention les 67°C sur le CPU core -ce qui veut dire en gros pas plus de 50°C maximum sur le radiateur.
Sur macrumors, un signe encourageant: quelqu'un vient de recevoir un Quad 3.33 GHz tout neuf, qui ne présente pas de symptome. LE BUILD MAC OSX EST DIFFÉRENT: ce n'est plus le 10C540, c'est autre chose - et il n'y a pas de problème de surchauffe.
Ce qui laisse penser que - peut-être - ce sera réglé avec la 10.6.3.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Bonne nouvelle qui vient de tomber:


> Okay everyone, feel free to be skeptical (I myself probably would be), but I spoke with a senior level Apple specialist about this on the phone today after having sent videos to him earlier this week.
> 
> Without going into details, both because they don't wish me to, nor was I privy to much actual detail, what I can say is that "Apple is investigating the issue" and everyone should be happy soon.


C'était il y a une minute sur macrumors.com


----------



## Florian1293 (5 Février 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle qui vient de tomber:
> 
> Okay everyone, feel free to be skeptical (I myself probably would be),  but I spoke with a senior level Apple specialist about this on the phone  today after having sent videos to him earlier this week.
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle!


----------



## wip (6 Février 2010)

Florian -> je comprend pas. Même en enlevant le fichier du système la température de ton cpu monte encore sous iTunes ? Moi, ça dépasse plus 50c...


----------



## Florian1293 (7 Février 2010)

wip a dit:


> Florian -> je comprend pas. Même en enlevant le fichier du système la température de ton cpu monte encore sous iTunes ? Moi, ça dépasse plus 50c...



Non là c'est ok, mais j'ai refais un Clean Install et comme je n'aime pas trop supprimer un fichier je préfère mettre un contrôle sur les ventilateurs en attendant une correction d'Apple


----------



## fanou (7 Février 2010)

pareil pour moi.
En plus ça a l'air d'avancer chez Apple...
restera plus qu'a trouver pourquoi il redemarre tout seul une fois sur deux...


----------



## Florian1293 (7 Février 2010)

fanou a dit:


> pareil pour moi.
> En plus ça a l'air d'avancer chez Apple...
> restera plus qu'a trouver pourquoi il redemarre tout seul une fois sur deux...



Ha bon, moi je n'ai jamais eu ce soucis!


----------



## wip (7 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Non là c'est ok, mais j'ai refais un Clean Install et comme je n'aime pas trop supprimer un fichier je préfère mettre un contrôle sur les ventilateurs en attendant une correction d'Apple


Je n'ai aucun souci depuis que j'ai retiré le fichier de mon coté. A croire qu'il est juste là pour ralentir et faire chauffer la machine... Le quad serait-il trop interressant par rapport aux Octos qu'Apple ai eu besoin de le ralentir ??


----------



## ToCo (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire ce post et vu que j'ai un mac pro 2009 8 core 2,22Ghz et 12Go de ram je me suis dis autant faire le test etant donner que j'ai Istat d'installer !

Ca fait 3h30 environ que mon mac est allumé et j'ai mis de la musique depuis 35min (sous deezer) et la temperature est de 56 degrés Celsius, je ne sais pas si c'est dans les normes ou non et je ne sais pas non plus (je ferai le test) la temperature de mon mac à l'allumage.

Ambient : 28°
CPU A : 56°
CPU B : 42°
HD bay 2 : 30°
HD bay 3 : 30°
HD bay 4 : 29°
Mem bank A2 : 45°
Mem bank A3 : 47°
Mem bank A4 : 50°
Mem bank A5 : 51°
Mem bank A6 : 50°
Mem bank A7 : 52°
Mem bank A8 : 46°
Mem bank B1 : 35°
NorthBridge : 65°
Power Supply 1 : 32°
Power Supply 2 : 40°
Disque dur : 38°
(degrès en celsius)

Voila j'espere que ces statistiques nous aiderons a y voir un peu plus clair !


----------



## wip (7 Février 2010)

ToCo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de lire ce post et vu que j'ai un mac pro 2009 8 core 2,22Ghz et 12Go de ram je me suis dis autant faire le test etant donner que j'ai Istat d'installer !
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas sur mais je crois que les quad cores sont plus touchés que les octos cores comme le tiens. 56° me semble très acceptable, même si c'est nettement au-dessus de ce que l'on devrais avoir. Tu est à combien à froid ?


----------



## fgero (7 Février 2010)

Mac Pro Early 2009, Quad 2,93Ghz

Test à l'instant : je pars d'une température CPU (iStatPro) 35°, Mac Pro démarré depuis quelques heures, mais peu actif.
Je lance une lecture iTunes, je passe à 42° très rapidement, puis je me retrouve à 56° au bout d'environ 15 min, puis à 62° en 25 minutes et ça s'est stabilisé à 65°. La progression est très lente depuis 55°
Les ventilos ne bougent pas, le PCI à 800trs/min, le BOOSTA à 856 et les 3 autres à 600
C'est à peu près la même chose pour vous ? je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est anormal, mais si la limite est 67°, ça me paraît bien proche pour quelque chose qui est peu consommateur.
Bon, OK, c'est pas AC/DC, mais Ibéria d'Albéniz par une pianiste inégalée dans cette &#339;uvre, c'est peut-être moins "chaud" 
En tout cas je vais surveiller ce sujet...


----------



## fanou (8 Février 2010)

Essaye avec hardware monitor (ou temperature monitor qui est gratuit) istat ne mesure pas avec précision la T°.
Tu vas aussi voir que ça chauffe un peu plus...


----------



## Florian1293 (8 Février 2010)

fgero a dit:


> Mac Pro Early 2009, Quad 2,93Ghz
> 
> Test à l'instant : je pars d'une température CPU (iStatPro) 35°, Mac Pro démarré depuis quelques heures, mais peu actif.
> Je lance une lecture iTunes, je passe à 42° très rapidement, puis je me retrouve à 56° au bout d'environ 15 min, puis à 62° en 25 minutes et ça s'est stabilisé à 65°. La progression est très lente depuis 55°
> ...



65° avec iStatPro c'est au bas mot plus de 80° sur le processeur avec Hardware Monitor....


----------



## ToCo (8 Février 2010)

wip a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur mais je crois que les quad cores sont plus touchés que les octos cores comme le tiens. 56° me semble très acceptable, même si c'est nettement au-dessus de ce que l'on devrais avoir. Tu est à combien à froid ?



A froid je suis entre 27° et 32° ca module entre les deux


----------



## wip (8 Février 2010)

ToCo a dit:


> A froid je suis entre 27° et 32° ca module entre les deux


Il y a décidément un problème. Même si les Octos montent moins haut en température, ils sont aussi touché... :hein:


----------



## bendder (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour j'ai un mac pro @2009 / 8 core 2,66 / 12 go de ram :rateau:
Edit je suis sous 10,5,8

J'ai regardé la température avec isat nano (mais ça doit être la même chose isat pro)

En travaillant plusieurs heures sous PS et ID des raw et de psd... j'ai:
CPU A environ 40°C
CPU B environ 30°C

Si j'écoute la musique avec itunes au bout de 30 min a peine j'ai: 
CPU A environ 60°C
CPU B environ 50°C

Si j'arrête itunes en moins de 20 min je retrouve
CPU A environ 40°C
CPU B environ 30°C

Par contre même si les températures augmentent, les ventilateurs ne font pas plus de bruits mais mon MP2009 devient un super radiateur


----------



## Florian1293 (8 Février 2010)

Je viens de jouer plus de deux à la beta de C&C 4 sous Windows XP avec les détails (niveau graphisme) en haute qualité, les processeurs n'ont pas dépassés 54°C !!!!! 
C'est vraiment un problème avec MAC OS X :-(


----------



## fgero (8 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> 65° avec iStatPro c'est au bas mot plus de 80° sur le processeur avec Hardware Monitor....



Gagné...j'ai téléchargé Hardware Monitor, et j'ai refait le test iTunes. A noter qu'IstatPro semble indiquer une valeur proche du "CPU A Heatsink" de HWmon alors que les valeurs des "CPU Core n" de HWmon sont bien plus élevées :

Début à 35° Heatsink, et 42° en moyenne pour les "CPU Core n". Lancement lecture iTunes.
(< 2% CPU) au bout de 15 minutes, j'arrive à une Heatsink de 64° et des "CPU Core n" à 80° en moyenne.

J'ai essayé un gros Compressor bestial à partir d'un montage en cours (ProRes 422, en full HD), ça consomme de la "vraie" CPU : les 8 threads (Quad-core en HT) sont tous utilisés à la fois, et en moyenne tous à 70% CPU pendant des heures...
Au bout d'un quart d'heure j'arrive à 71° Heatsink et entre 85 et 95° selon les "CPU core".
Donc encore plus chaud que iTunes, mais là on est pas à 2% CPU....

Je ne sais pas si tout ça est normal (la question vaut pour Compressor), si c'était le cas avant que je passe en 10.6.2, je n'avais jamais regardé en fait.


----------



## Florian1293 (8 Février 2010)

fgero a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tout ça est normal (la question vaut pour Compressor), si c'était le cas avant que je passe en 10.6.2, je n'avais jamais regardé en fait.



En fait personne n'a vraiment fait attention avant  Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis mais les températures obtenues m'inquiète...


----------



## wip (9 Février 2010)

fgero a dit:


> Gagné...j'ai téléchargé Hardware Monitor, et j'ai refait le test iTunes. A noter qu'IstatPro semble indiquer une valeur proche du "CPU A Heatsink" de HWmon alors que les valeurs des "CPU Core n" de HWmon sont bien plus élevées :
> 
> Début à 35° Heatsink, et 42° en moyenne pour les "CPU Core n". Lancement lecture iTunes.
> (< 2% CPU) au bout de 15 minutes, j'arrive à une Heatsink de 64° et des "CPU Core n" à 80° en moyenne.
> ...


J'ai cru comprendre que Quicktime posait le même problème qu'Itunes, donc tes résultats ne m'étonnes gueres vu que Compressor fait appel à Quicktime


----------



## bendder (9 Février 2010)

Franchement c'est vraiment agaçant ce problème.
Je viens de regarder au star de la machine je suis au alentour de 29 / 26°c.
J'ai aussi un léger grésillement numérique sur la sortie audio de façade. (problème cité page 1)

Pour l'instant je n'utilise plus la sortie son, plus d'itunes tant que ce problème de merde n'est pas résolu. 

Je pense que je vais appeler apple aujourd'hui pour le faire remonté aux techniciens de l'apple care.

Ps. Jai pas mal de plantage itunes (9,0,2), je ne sais pas si cela peut avoir des liens.


----------



## Florian1293 (9 Février 2010)

Dernière news:

Si votr Mac Pro souffre de ces problèmes de performances  liées à lutilisation diTunes et autres opérations audio, courage Apple  est sur le coup.

Daprès plusieurs utilisateurs marris,  le problème est « connu » auprès du support AppleCare, qui ajoute quun correctif est dans  les tuyaux. Ce bogue semblait circonscrit aux seuls Mac Pro, mais on apprend aujourdhui quun iMac Core i7 27 pouces (qui a déjà sa part de  problèmes) souffrait du même souci, en particulier lors de  lutilisation de Logic Studio.
  Le correctif devrait être intégré dans  la mise à jour 10.6.3 - espérons quil vienne à bout de ce souci !


Enfin!


----------



## bendder (9 Février 2010)

J'espère surtout qu'ils feront aussi le correctif pour Léopard...


----------



## wip (10 Février 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Le correctif devrait être intégré dans la mise à jour 10.6.3 - espérons qu&#8217;il vienne à bout de ce souci !
> 
> 
> Enfin!


J'espère qu'ils vont aussi faire un correctif sous Leopard... :mouais:

EDIT: OUPS; Grilled


----------



## marcusmartin (10 Février 2010)

je dois avoir de la chance !

sur le mien, quad 2,66GHz, pas de montee de temperature anormale (sous osX10.6.2)

le cpu reste a 48°C (istat menu) environ en lecture itunes, et surf web safari

je precise que j'ai dans la bete, 2 HD samsung singpoint F1 1To, 2 HD barracuda 1,5 To, 1 SSD intel 80 Go, et une ATI 4870 PC flashee et refroidie avec un Artic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo.


----------



## bendder (11 Février 2010)

Bonsoir Bonne nouvelle UN CORRECTIF VIENT DE SORTIR  
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/143421/mise-a-jour-audio-pour-les-mac-pro

C'est pas trop tôt !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Entre temps j'ai installer ISat Menus et je consomme 100 wat en plus en lecture audio ... la blague 

Je fini un export FCP et j'installe le correctif et vous donne mon retour...

GROS EDIT: C'est un correctif pour SL !!!
Et la j'ai vraiment envie de dire FUCK pour ceux comme moi qui ont encore Léopard comme Système principale.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malcbo (11 Février 2010)

J'ai installé la mise à jour il y a quelques minutes et elle a l'air de fonctionner.
La température CPU a baissé d'une dizaine de degrés et la consommation donnée pas iStat a baissé de 40 à 50W (qui plus visible que l'augmentation de température.

bendder: le correctif pour Leopard devrait suivre très bientôt sans doute


----------



## bendder (11 Février 2010)

J'espère !!!

Car s'ils ne sortent pas de correctif pour Léopard (ce qui serait abusé), je pense que je passerait sous SL. Encore du temps perdu a tout réinstaller comme FCS et c'est 50 go ... lol

Sinon résultat des course pour un MP2009 8 core / Core audio bougé

150 w sans rien faire
280 w pour une chanson itunes
335 w pour une compression Compressor qui utilise 14 thread
335 /350 w pour itunes / compressor

lol


----------



## Florian1293 (12 Février 2010)

BONHEUR!!! Le problème est totalement reglé chez moi, 30 minutes de iTunes et la température ne monte plus à 80°C.







Content ​


----------



## fgero (12 Février 2010)

Ouaip, moi aussi, le patch règle le problème avec la lecture iTunes sur mon Quad 2,93Ghz Nehalem 2009
Je teste Compressor ce WE.


----------



## fanou (12 Février 2010)

pareil pour moi :love:
dire qu'on se plaint depuis octobre sur les forums apple entre autre...
ça sent le nouveau mac pro...qui ne pouvait pas sortir avec ce bug !


----------



## bendder (12 Février 2010)

J'ai installer la MAJ sur ma partition SL et c'est nettement mieux.
La maintenant avec ou sans itunes le MP pompe entre 160/180w voir 200w. (avec safari)

Bref c'est pas encore parfait coté consommation mais c'est déjà franchement mieux

A quand la mise a jour pour l'ancêtre Léopard un tellement vieux OS que plus personne ne l'utilise....


----------



## wip (12 Février 2010)

Bon, je vais rester avec la bidouille du fichier retiré :hein:.

Je ne vais pas acheter SL alors que le MacPro 2009 est livré avec Leopard qui fonctionne très bien sur ma machine .
Apple pousse vraiment à l'achat...
Mais bon, je le sentais venir ce coup là... 

Ils ont vraiment intérêt à sortir un correctif rapidement sur Leopard .


----------



## bendder (12 Février 2010)

J'ai appelais l'apple care et j'ai gueulé un coup, j'invite tout le monde a faire de même pour ceux qui son dans ma situation (Léopard) à force il devrait le sortir....

Franchement le bouge et le correctif dois pas trop être diffèrent sous L ou SL


----------



## _Panta (12 Février 2010)

Salut,



malcbo a dit:


> Sinon, pour surveiller tes températures (et bien d'autres choses aussi), je te conseille vivement iStat



C'est que tu ne connais pas l'outil de Marcel Bresink alors, 100x plus complets


----------



## malcbo (12 Février 2010)

_Panta a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> C'est que tu ne connais pas l'outil de Marcel Bresink alors, 100x plus complets



C'est celui-ci?





Donne-t'il également la température de la carte graphique? (en tout cas iStat ne la donne pas)

Edit: je viens de voir leur site. En effet bien plus complet que iStat mais moins bien intégré, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'a pas l'air de pouvoir donner autant d'info dans la barre de tâches. La partie affichage dans l'écran LCD du clavier me plait beaucoup (comme Everest sous Windows), elle me servirait bien avec mon G15. Par contre pour le prix, je vais rester avec iStat (avec le lequel je peux surveiller mes machines depuis mon iPhone)


----------



## bendder (12 Février 2010)

Je commence a me dire que je vais peut être migrer var SL si cela continue ( je veux dire pas de mise a jour du problème audio pour Léopard) ...

Quelqu'un utilise t'il la CS3 sous SL (premium en version 10.0) car je n'ai que celle si.
Je vais essayer de trouver la CS4 ...

Je vais encore perdre du temps avec ces conneries.


----------



## Lonneki (12 Février 2010)

Juste un mot pour dire que tous les Mac Pro 2009 ne sont pas touchés par ce problème.
Que ce soit avant ou après ce Patch, je ne dépasse pas les 150w avec iTunes en lecture.

Après il faut dire que j'utilise la carte son intégrée à mes Focal XS, ça vient peut-être de là.


----------



## fgero (12 Février 2010)

fgero a dit:


> J'ai essayé un gros Compressor bestial à partir d'un montage en cours (ProRes 422, en full HD), ça consomme de la "vraie" CPU : les 8 threads (Quad-core en HT) sont tous utilisés à la fois, et en moyenne tous à 70% CPU pendant des heures...
> Au bout d'un quart d'heure j'arrive à 71° Heatsink et entre 85 et 95° selon les "CPU core".
> Donc encore plus chaud que iTunes, mais là on est pas à 2% CPU....



Par contre, le patch n'a rien changé ou presque sur Compressor : même test, mêmes températures (1 ou 2 ° de moins au mieux). Rien à voir avec l'amélioration lors de la lecture iTunes.


----------



## SadChief (12 Février 2010)

Lonneki a dit:


> Juste un mot pour dire que tous les Mac Pro 2009 ne sont pas touchés par ce problème.
> Que ce soit avant ou après ce Patch, je ne dépasse pas les 150w avec iTunes en lecture.
> 
> Après il faut dire que j'utilise la carte son intégrée à mes Focal XS, ça vient peut-être de là.



Bonsoir,

Si ta carte son avait empêché en effet la montée en température, elle n'a eu certainement aucune influence pour ce qui est de compenser la perte (jusqu'à l'application du correctif) d'environ 20% dans les performances globales.
C'est aussi important - voire, plus - que la montée en température (jugulée tant bien que mal à l'aide de smcFanControl pourtant).
Le regain des performances est sensible après l'application du correctif.


----------



## bendder (12 Février 2010)

Je crois que ce WE si j'ai un peu de temps je vais repartitioner mon disque et me faire une 2 vraie partition SL et Léopard....

Est il compliqué et surtout sure de réinstaller Léopard a partir de ma sauvegarde Time Machine.

Mon disque Baie 1 a 2 partition : léopard et SL sauf que celle de SL et trop petite maintenant... pour installer Final cut...
Je boot depuis une mon système de secours en FW et je formate le disque Baie 1 a en 2 partition de part égale.

Sur l'une d'elle j'installe SL via le disque a 30 ...
Et sur l'autre je recopie ma sauvegarde TM pour retrouver mon jolie léopard à l'audio bugé.
Le fait de réinstaller une partition comme cela peut il provoqué des dommage pour des suite d'applications comme Final Cut Studio...

Merci

Désolé pour le HS mais c'est à cause de se bug audio qui pour moi est insupportable...


Ps j'ai remarqué que sous SL le MP consomme un peu plus de Watt (sans rien d'allumer) 160w
Une fois le l'audio activé ça reste correct.
A contrario de Léopard...

Merci


----------



## wip (29 Avril 2010)

Quelqu'un sait si un correctif à été fait sous Léopard finallement ? :mouais:


----------



## fanou (29 Avril 2010)

rien a priori...


----------

